#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Открытая трансляция

## Sengel

Учение Кордэ рушен из коренной тантры Дзогчен Упадеша

Открытая трансляция из Восточного Меригара, Румыния
14-07-2008 День 1 – Введение в Дзогчен Десум и особенно в коренную тантру Дзогчен Упадеша Драталгьюр 18.00 
15-07-2008 День 2 – Передача Гуру-йоги с Тремя Ваджрами и объяснение важности учений Рушен 11.00 
16-07-2008 День 3 – Учение о Рушенах Тела и Речи 11.00 
17-07-2008 День 4 – Учение о Рушене Ума и как выполнять расслабление Налбэб во всех трех Рушенах 11.00 
18-07-2008 День 5 – В день полнолуния учение Гуру Амитаюса и совместная практика Долгой Жизни 11.00 
19-07-2008 День 6 – Как практика Рушен представлена в разных тантрах Дзогчен 11.00 
20-07-2008 День 7 – Советы для повседневной жизни, тилунги мантр и коллективных практик. Ретрит завершаем совместной практикой Гуру-йоги 11.00 

* В расписании указано московское время

----------

